# Matrix protein



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Anyone heard of matrix protein powder? Or matrix nutrition any good?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 3458


Ingredients


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

So it contains 23g of protein per 45g serving, about 50%

Are you being serious mate!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used it tastes fine..values are crap tho i think

used there gainer to it was like glue ended up chucking 10kg of it away.

Stick wi extreme now over anything.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ingredients add up to 36.7g, where are the other 8.3g


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok scrap that lmao not good stuff then.

What about nutrisport 90+ it's only because I have a mate who is selling it really cheap pro 6 is first choice always


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

jordan jordan, don't take this the wrong way mate but one one day you'll go out for a pack of ***'s change your mind so many time trying to decide what brand, length, color is best you'll come back with a bacon butty.

BB is not rocket science you know what works so take a chill pill relax and enjoy the journey.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I know i know rr lol. But you get so much talk over which proteins best you never know what to get and I've been offered a good deal lol. I never used to care I would by whichever protein as long as the protein content was high I didn't care


----------



## scott1466868032 (Jul 17, 2012)

Whey matrix protein powder is used as a weight-gain and muscle maintenance supplement.

_________________________

http://www.themodernman.com/get_laid.html


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

All I can say is contact them and ask them if they make it themselves, if they don't who does?

I know who makes it and they have been responsible for more under strength products than any other manufacturer I know of.

Ask yourself why it's so cheap, do you think it's because they don't want to make any money? If something seems too good to be true, it usually is.


----------

